# The Archers Company - Bow/Arrows found



## shine (May 8, 2010)

This bow and footed arrows were dicovered in my in-laws property in upstate NY. Found the basic info on Archers Company on the web – there is not much out there. These items were owned by an individual who could have been old enough to use them anytime they were in production in the 1920s and 30s. The arrows are somewhat unique in that they have footed knocks as well. Any info, truly appreciate.

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## shine (May 8, 2010)




----------



## LucasK (May 30, 2011)

Those are great pieces! The Archers company has lots of history check out the big Trad sites. I think you bow was made towards the end of the company because of the North Carolina address, but check with Cliff Huntington if you can find him he has several of these (I think).


----------

